

Ask HN: Where can I find a better Google Reader + Twitter + RSS of the Future? - e0m

I only want the 5% of TechCrunch-like heavy blogs that my Twitter/G+/Facebook friends, and the world find actually interesting.<p>I want the fast browsability of Google Reader.<p>I want 100% of the awesome, but infrequently updated blogs without having to manually go to them every time.<p>I want the interesting stuff that I didn't know I like but most of my Twitter/G+/Facebook friends apparently find cool.<p>I want to know the people &#38; blogs my respected friends care about.<p>I want an experience that works well both while waiting for the train, and when I'm in the mood to putter around the internets.<p>So please, either point me to news consumption awesomeness, or help me build it this weekend if you too think these are things you want too.
======
spicyxtreme
Flipboard seems a good fit :)

~~~
e0m
Yes, I definitely like Flipboard. However, it fails me in a few respects. One
big one is the skimability like you can get on Reader. Another is its
inability to pull and highlight from the more obscure, but golden blogs and
sources that I really love. It does a fantastic job of pulling from Twitter,
Facebook, and showing me things it thinks I'll like. To that regards, I give
those guys some serious props.

